# Mosquito engine run at Omaka



## nuuumannn (Nov 9, 2021)

Hi guys, a clip of the Aviation Heritage Centre's de Havilland Mosquito running its engines for the first time since ages ago.



It's this one:





DSC_4176

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 9, 2021)

nice.

shows how snug and compact the cockpit was too !


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2021)

Great !
Started first time after 69 years !!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 9, 2021)

Good stuff. I wonder what the remote starter switches are all about.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2021)

Very cool!


----------

